# Yao Ming's Season is Over



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> HOUSTON - NBA sources on Saturday told FOX 26 Sports Houston Rockets center Yao Ming's season is over.
> 
> Rockets officials have decided even if the franchise advances to the NBA's Western Conference Finals, Yao will not play any more this season.
> 
> ...


Wow, sorry be to the bearer of bad news


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:dead:




> The hairline fracture will not require surgery but will require an eight-to-12-week rehabilitation. This is the third consecutive year that Yao's season was interrupted or ended by a fracture of a bone.
> 
> “Yao Ming had an initial test taken in the early morning hours on Saturday following the game,” said Rockets team physician Tom Clanton in a press release. “The original diagnosis of the left ankle sprain was based on the results of that test. Further diagnostic procedures performed later in the day revealed a hairline fracture on the top of his left foot. In order for the bone to heal properly, Yao will need to immobilize the foot by wearing a walking boot. No surgery is required and he should be able to resume his regular workout routine sometime between the next eight to 12 weeks.”


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6416739.html


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

**** **** ****


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn it's a wrap.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

for a second there i thought Yao was 26


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well..

Ah **** I have nothing to say anymore


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow. Thats really disappointing to hear.


----------



## 3243 (Apr 15, 2009)

It figures.

I know it's not Yao's fault. But with this team, it's always something.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

honestly, i won't completely believe that yao is done for the year until he doesn't come out for game 4. if there is anyway possible for him to play(and him to convince the team to let him), he will.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Terrible news.:wtf:
Can't help but feel sad for Yao.:sad:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Predictably, ClutchFans is awash with "Dump Yao" threads. 

Yao Ming is my favorite Rocket ever. He is the perfect sportsman. Gracious, humble, completely selfless, works his butt off, only cares about winning and about his teammates. The man is an example for anyone who works at anything, whether it's sports, study, a job -- whatever. The way he approaches basketball -- that is the way to go at it.

So when people give up on Yao, when they want the Rockets to move on and rebuild, you've got to question whether they're missing the point of following a sports team.

Are we going for a decades-old name, the ghosts of past players, a two hundred million-dollar stadium and a bunch of red and white jerseys? Or are we supporting real people?

I don't care if the Rockets don't win another championship. I want players on this team whom I am proud to get behind. I go for Yao Ming.


----------

